# Vote for Pokemon!



## Ruby (Mar 14, 2010)

GameFAQs' Character Battle is a yearly tournament to find out who is the best video game character.  Today's round is Charizard vs Bowser.  As much as I like Bowser, Charizard appears to be the _last Pokemon still in the tournament_, MissingNo. having been knocked out by Sephiroth earlier on.  I think it is our invincible duty as TCoDians to make sure Charizard stays in, especially on National HGSS Day, which it is.  

...This is not trivial.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 14, 2010)

No it is not go vote now.


----------



## Green (Mar 14, 2010)

Oops, hand slipped.

On purpose.





What? I'm a loyaler Mario fan then I am Pokemon.


----------



## Minish (Mar 14, 2010)

...I kind of voted for Sephiroth earlier. XD

But yeah, Charizard > Bowser anyway.


----------



## Ruby (Mar 14, 2010)

You two are both traitors.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 14, 2010)

Bowser 45.43%   19168 
Charizard 54.57%   23026 
TOTAL VOTES        42194

:D!


----------



## Mariodjw (Mar 14, 2010)

Charizard is a better dragon than Bowser.


----------

